# which All nighter wood stove is this?



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum and I am trying to get some information on a wood stove I have acquired for free. I just recently painted it last night, the previous owners did not take care of it and it was covered in rust! I have never see an all nighter like this one before and was wondering if anyone else has either owned one of these or seen it before.


----------



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

Anyone know how to edit name? It appears I have made a typo.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2013)

User name or what?

Welcome to hearth.com.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2013)

Hmmm... I wonder what it is too. I have never seen a big Moe with a flat top. All I have ever seen were step top stoves.

Somebody that knows will be along. May take a little time for them to wander through though.


----------



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> User name or what?
> 
> Welcome to hearth.com.


Thank you. My name was supposed to be "Joel" not "Jopel" cant seem to find an option to change it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2013)

Jopel said:


> Thank you. My name was supposed to be "Joel" not "Jopel" cant seem to find an option to change it.



I'll get the administrator to fix it.


----------



## webbie (Sep 19, 2013)

Joel is taken. I used Joel2 - but let me know if you'd prefer something else.
Now back to our regular program.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Sep 19, 2013)

That's a sweet looking beast.... You did a great job cleaning it up...


----------



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks brotherbart. I have searched online a few different occasions and I can not find anything about this particular stove. hoping someone else will have some knowledge of this Moe.


----------



## webbie (Sep 19, 2013)

Only guess I can hazard on the stove is that they may have made some which were designed to go back into a fireplace easier.....old mill made many just this way!

But I too have never seen one! You have a rarity!


----------



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> That's a sweet looking beast.... You did a great job cleaning it up...


Thanks Ram, it took some time to get the rust off but well worth it in the end.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2013)

That good looker appears to have a 3/8" plate steel top plate. Built like a tank and probably weighs like one.


----------



## JoelC (Sep 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> That good looker appears to have a 3/8" plate steel top plate. Built like a tank and probably weighs like one.


It is a very heavy stove indeed! takes at least two people to move it, guessing it weighs somewhere around 400lbs


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2013)

I think maybe a little heavier than that.

Big Mo
Length 41-1/2
Height 31"
Width 23-1/2
Weight 510 Pounds

Mid Mo
Length 36"
Height 31"
Width 21-1/2
Weight 408 Pounds

Litle Mo
Length 31-1/2"
Height 28"
Width 19-1/2
Weight 314 Pounds

Tiny Mo
Length 28-1/2"
Height 26-3/4"
Width 17-1/4
Weight 241 Pounds


----------



## coaly (Sep 23, 2013)

Here's the measurements of the one shown below. Does yours measure the same?
26.5 inches high overall with legs
36" deep
24" wide
Legs are 8" on this one. Legs are much longer than a step top model.


----------



## JoelC (Oct 14, 2013)

coaly said:


> Here's the measurements of the one shown below. Does yours measure the same?
> 26.5 inches high overall with legs
> 36" deep
> 24" wide
> ...




Sorry for the delayed response. Mine measures 28 inches deep, 21 inches wide and 25 inches high with 5 1/2 inch legs


----------



## Dstang97 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can you take a picture of. The back ?


----------



## JoelC (Oct 31, 2013)

Dstang97 said:


> Can you take a picture of. The back ?


 Here you go.  Just in-case, yes I am fully aware that the stove pipe is not connected properly to the stove.


----------



## mike1031 (Dec 6, 2014)

I realize this is an old post but it's the only link I can find where this style of All Nighter has been discussed. I just looked at one today that someone wants to sell for $300. Was it ever determined what this stove is? Is it a decent model or perhaps some kind of inexpensive promotional item? Wondering if it burns as efficiently as the conventional All Nighter. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JoelC (Dec 6, 2014)

mike1031 said:


> I realize this is an old post but it's the only link I can find where this style of All Nighter has been discussed. I just looked at one today that someone wants to sell for $300. Was it ever determined what this stove is? Is it a decent model or perhaps some kind of inexpensive promotional item? Wondering if it burns as efficiently as the conventional All Nighter. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!




I have a friend that also owns the same stove, I believe this model was made to fit inside a fireplace as an insert. I have been using it for two years now and this heats my 1400 square foot ranch pretty nicely. I have a homeade plenum sitting on it with three ducts running upstairs from the basement. I got this stove for free, had to sand rust and paint it along with some new fire bricks. It's an older stove and requires more maintenance with air adjustments compared to a newer stove obviously. It kicks alot of heat and it's not going to wear out. As for efficiency it's going to be on the lower end and you will burn more wood than a newer stove. I would say $300 is probably a bit on the high end for this stove, I would try for $200-$250 if it's in somewhat good shape. All and all I love this stove, I grew up with a steel plate Boss and when I saw this for free I knew I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## mike1031 (Dec 7, 2014)

JoelC said:


> I have a friend that also owns the same stove, I believe this model was made to fit inside a fireplace as an insert. I have been using it for two years now and this heats my 1400 square foot ranch pretty nicely. I have a homeade plenum sitting on it with three ducts running upstairs from the basement. I got this stove for free, had to sand rust and paint it along with some new fire bricks. It's an older stove and requires more maintenance with air adjustments compared to a newer stove obviously. It kicks alot of heat and it's not going to wear out. As for efficiency it's going to be on the lower end and you will burn more wood than a newer stove. I would say $300 is probably a bit on the high end for this stove, I would try for $200-$250 if it's in somewhat good shape. All and all I love this stove, I grew up with a steel plate Boss and when I saw this for free I knew I couldn't go wrong.


Thanks for the feedback. Seems like this may be more suitable for a shop/garage if it's going to be free-standing. I have an 1850 sq ft cape and I want to put a stove in the basement with some floor vents to pretty much heat the house. I'll keep looking!


----------



## Lostsoutherner (Jan 8, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but I have one of these in the basement of my house. It's not connected but I thought it might be coold to set up to run occasionally. Is it worth it?


----------



## coaly (Jan 8, 2016)

Sure, if you have the correct chimney.


----------



## coaly (Feb 5, 2016)

It is a *BOX MOE* *!*

It may take months or years to identify a stove, but you're in the right place. Brochures and manuals slowly trickle out on eBay or with stoves for sale.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Check out the hot air plenum and humidifier for rear of all stove models.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Front of same brochure available on eBay for $10.90 with shipping. Seller has more than one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/All-Nighter...563276?hash=item464887b24c:g:VQIAAOSwJcZWgy-2

Notice the front of brochure shows a Coal Grate, All Nighters own paint with Moe on the can, 2 screens, and a tool set along with the common water jacket and blower.
Good addition for All Nighter Wiki article.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice find! Added them to the All-Nighter wiki entry. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/all-nighter-stove-co/?noRedirect=1


----------

